
Impossible Figures Library - franklin_p_dyer
https://im-possible.info/english/library/index.html
======
matsemann
I like these. Some of them are even non-obviously impossible. They may pass at
first glance, but then one sees why it shouldn't work.

I recently posted my figures [0] here. It's also a kind of impossible figures,
however they are actually printable in real life but still tricks the mind.

[0]: [https://github.com/Matsemann/impossible-
objects](https://github.com/Matsemann/impossible-objects)

------
mmazing
It cracks me up that I'm getting tons of ads for 3D printing on a website for
impossible objects.

~~~
082349872349872
Then I'll suggest [https://www.kleinbottle.com](https://www.kleinbottle.com)

"Glass Klein Bottles for sale - inquire within"

~~~
eternalban
You could be the future of advertising..

------
onion2k
I'm struggling to understand why the illustration at the bottom left of
[https://im-possible.info/english/library/grey/grey4.html](https://im-
possible.info/english/library/grey/grey4.html) is impossible. If you don't
assume the two horizontal bars are parallel, and the top one is farther back
than the bottom one, it make seems to make sense.

Eg it has a side profile of;

    
    
                    ----
            ----------------
                ----

~~~
coding_lobster
I guess it's because the bottom and top bar look like their edges are actually
touching which should be impossible with the middle bar going between them
without it being squished.

------
082349872349872
I wonder what the text equivalent would be.

Are there sentences which are locally consistent[1] but globally impossible?

(the question is on my mind because earlier on HN I'd had a nice convo about a
folk song embedded in a protest song in which the quoted verse worked nearly
as well as polish under a functor as in the original ukrainian.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24101696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24101696)
)

[1] on a longer scale than "colourless green ideas sleep furiously", of
course.

~~~
theemathas
Garden-path sentences. Or comparative illusions.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden-
path_sentence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden-path_sentence)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparative_illusion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparative_illusion)

~~~
082349872349872
ขอบคุณ! The garden-path admits of a consistent, yet initially unpredicted
reading, while the comparative illusion is exactly what I'd been groping for:
locally cromulent but globally uffish.

